#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Opzoek naar een oudere man (+45)

## Fa faouzi

Mijn naam is fadoua, 45 jaar en ik ben marokkaans van afkomst. Ik kom zelf uit marokko maar ben om 3 maanden hier. Ik ben opzoek naar een man om me leven mee te delen insh allah.

----------


## hicham_adam

Hoi dame ,
Stuur me een priv bericht als je wilt .
Groetjes

----------


## fir

Salam Fadoua, ik wil je wel.leren kennen ik ben een bekeerling, graag hoor ik van jouw. Groetjes Firas

----------


## Mohamed51

> Mijn naam is fadoua, 45 jaar en ik ben marokkaans van afkomst. Ik kom zelf uit marokko maar ben om 3 maanden hier. Ik ben opzoek naar een man om me leven mee te delen insh allah.


salam ben 52 jaar oud en van belgie

----------


## hicham_adam

Hoi dame ,
Stuur me een priv bericht

----------


## Daniel071

Hallo, het lijkt me leuk met jou in contact te komen en elkaar te leren kennen. Ik ben een Nederlandse man van 42 met een voorkeur voor Marokkaanse vrouwen. Ik zoek een vaste relatie. Groetjes Daniel

----------


## DoganNL

Salam fadoua ik ben 53 jaar als je interesse heb schrijf een bericht groeten

----------


## fir

Hallo Fadoua, ik wil graag met je in contact komen.
Gr Firas

----------


## Samy-

Salaam je berichtje sprak me aan als je nog iemand zoek laat me weten 
Dan zou ik wat meer over me zelf kunnen zeggen

----------


## fir

> Mijn naam is fadoua, 45 jaar en ik ben marokkaans van afkomst. Ik kom zelf uit marokko maar ben om 3 maanden hier. Ik ben opzoek naar een man om me leven mee te delen insh allah.


Hallo Fouad, ik wil je graag ontmoeten.
Mvg Firas

----------

